
Economics of Bitcoin as a Settlement Network - nnx
http://nakamotoinstitute.org/mempool/economics-of-bitcoin-as-a-settlement-network/
======
sharemywin
It would need better price stability. I bought xyz for $10M USD using bitcoin.

1 hour later: I just paid $11M USD for xyz. sounds like a $1M fee to me.

So, I'd rather pay $50 to wire the money in USD.

